# Would You Buy A 230K Miles Mercedes?



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

A few of you might remember that I've had a bit of a fluid time with cars recently. I've finally managed to sell my truck and I'm looking around for another car but there's nothing available!

One car that has come up is a Mercedes C250 turbo diesel. It looks very clean and has got service history. Only problem is, it also has 230k on the clock!

Is that too much, even for a Merc diesel?


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Poeple seem to forget a car is not just an engine. Yes the engine could probably do another 200k, but what about the suspension, the clutch and gearbox, the ancillaries, the electrics, the chasis....

I personally wouldnt touch it with a barge pole, but thats me. I know someone with a Discovery 3 thats done over 300K and hardly a problem with it.

There must be a similar car out there with a lot less miles on the clock.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

Diesels can usually do higher miles than the equivalent petrol engine but at 230,000 I wouldn't touch it.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I used to have a haulage business and some of our trucks did several hundreds of thousands of miles with no problems. The only ones which gave us troubles were the "modern" turbo models. (quarts out of pint pots syndrome!). The old normally aspirated ones just plodded on and on with just routine servicing.

Mike


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I have over 300,000 miles on my lowly Ford and it still starts on the button and purrs like a kitten


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

Ack! The first few replies seem to have decided for me but now the last two have me wondering again  I think I'll go and see it and go from there...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

That being said mine's no Merc :lol:


----------



## Londondecca (Jul 23, 2009)

Many years ago I had a E28 BMW, bought it at 50,000 miles and sold it at 250,000. The only thing that went wrong was the head gasket at 220,000. When I removed the cylinder head, the original honing marks were still visible on the cylinders. The engine, suspension etc all had an easy life on the motorway.

This is not to say the Merc is a good buy, I would still get it checked out and scrutinise the service history etc. There is no doubt a forum dedicated to this car and these can be great places to find out common problems and in particular what are the common high mileage problems

Of course, if the car has had 27 previous owners and has been fitted with a go faster exhaust and other boy racer type tweaks, walk away


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

Have a look here http://www.mbclub.co.uk/forums/general-discussion/83461-300-000-miles-e300-turbodiesel-last.html I know its a 3 litre, but there are other posts on this board with mileages well over 500,000. If you get the chance to go to Madeira for a holiday, most of the taxis are Mercs and lots of them have over 750,000kms on the clock. If the car has a full service history, preferably MB it could be a nice car and do another 250,000 mile easilly.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

If its Â£300 it is cheap motoring for a few months, maybe even a few years....if its Â£3000.....then find another, regardless of year.


----------



## andyft21 (Feb 12, 2009)

If its cheap ie a few hundred quid, I would consider it especially if the previous owner has spent a few quid on it. If its in half decent nick and has been looked after I would buy it and run it into the ground over the next few years.


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

if you're scared of 230k miles on the clock, how much *more* scared are potential buyers when *you* come to sell it?

if you get it, get it cheap


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

sheepshearer said:


> if you're scared of 230k miles on the clock, how much *more* scared are potential buyers when *you* come to sell it?
> 
> if you get it, get it cheap


Yep...I don't think you could look at this car as an investment! 

But cheap transport to (as said before) run into the ground or just throw away when finished with, it might be a good buy.....as long as its cheap....like pocket money cheap!


----------



## fly (Feb 21, 2010)

If your buying as a future classic and planning on doing low miles, I would go for it

if its cheap, as an everyday runner maybe not.

Ive got a 1965 vw splitscreen camper and it purrs like a kitten, but i only use in the summer :thumbsup:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I was told that older Mercs often have electrical problems which are a nightmare to sort out, and cause a lot of breakdowns.

I'd have Bond's Ford but not the Merc you mention


----------



## bazz55 (Jun 17, 2009)

take it for a test drive then make a decision, if its been well looked after and serviced and cheap enough not to be a big risk i ould buy regardless of mileage


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Ah - the art of bangernomics!

http://bangernomics.tripod.com/intro.htm


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

langtoftlad said:


> Ah - the art of bangernomics!
> 
> http://bangernomics.tripod.com/intro.htm


 Haha, I wondered how long it would take for Bangernomics to be mentioned. I am a great believer in it and managed to get 5 years out of a 1989 Saab 9000 that had 200k on the clock when I bought it for 500 quid, loved that motor.

Andy


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

If the car has been maintained properly then the engine will probably be OK. However, the gearbox, back axle, suspension and braking system will all have done the same mileage and believe me parts for MB ain't cheap. One serious problem such as the oil pump or water pump could cost you far mioe than the car is worth to sort out. But you never know, you might just be lucky...

Rob


----------

